# Seminar DIN EN 13849 Teil 1 und Teil 2



## Safety (11 Dezember 2010)

*Seminar DIN EN ISO 13849 Teil 1 und Teil 2*

*JOKAB SAFETY*
*A MEMBER OF THE ABB GROUP*

Hallo,
unsere neue Seminarreihe „Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849 Teil 1 und Teil 2 in Theorie und Praxis“ ist fertig gestellt. Beginn wird in *Mannheim am 25.01.2011* sein!
Wir haben in diesen Seminarreihe, die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre von vielen Projekten und Kundenanfragen einfliesen lassen.

Es wird durchgängig gezeigt wie eine Maschine nach diesen Normen beurteilt wird, von der Konstruktion, Struktur, Berechnung, sichere Software Erstellung und komplette Validierung mit Dokumentation als PDF-Portfolio. 

*25.01.2011 Mannheim *
*Wir zeigen im Seminar A-T die Theoretischen Grundlagen.*


*26.01.2011 Mannheim *
*Seminar B-P Praxis der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2*


*27.01.2011 Mannheim *
*Seminar C Sicherheitsgerichtete Programmerstellung mit der Sicherheits-SPS Pluto*


*28.01.2011 Mannheim *
*Seminar D Software Validierung, ein großes Thema mit vielen Fragezeichen, wir zeigen Lösungen.*




Ich werde als Referent an den Seminaren A-T und B-P teilnehmen.

Es würde mich sehr freuen euch bei uns Begrüßen zu können! Wenn vorab fragen sind, könnt Ihr euch direkt an mich wenden unter hans.deutschmann@de.abb.com.


Im Anhang findet Ihr den kompletten Seminar-Flyer mit allen Terminen und Themen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Hans Dieter Deutschmann



Telefon: 07424-95865-0
Fax : 07424 -95865-99
info@jokabsafety.de

www.jokabsafety.de


----------



## Safety (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
möchte diese Thema noch mal hoch holen, es sind es sind noch Plätze frei.


----------

